# 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?



## Fischfreund92 (3. September 2014)

Hey Leuts hab mal ne frage hab mir jz auf meine Barsch peitsche (UL) ne 0,14er Mono mit geringer dehnung draufgespult ... muss ich nun trotzdem noch Fluorocarbon vorschalten oder nicht? 

Mfg
Fischfreund92


----------



## Martin70 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Wofür?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fischfreund92 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Also zum spinnangeln halt hauptsächlich ... 

Kp dachte mir eig schon dass es unnötig ist, wollte aber auf nummer sicher gehen


----------



## Martin70 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Ich würde es nicht machen, weil ich nicht glaube, das das was bringt. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Angler9999 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Mono oder Flourcarbon benutzt man hauptsächlich wegen der höheren Abriebfestigkeit. Viele auch wegen der angeblichen Unsichtbarkeit im Wasser.

Eine geflochtene Schnur ist selbst bei kleinen Abrieben über einen Stein beschädigt und verliert dadurch Reißfestigkeit. Mono oder FC hält da schon deutlich mehr aus. Selbst ein kleiner Hecht benötigt nur wenige Sekunden geflochtene Schnur zu Kappen.

Ich selbst würde je nach Gewässer und Fischvorkommen 15er-30er Mono immer vorschalten.


----------



## Martin70 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Es soll mit einer .14 er Monofil geangelt werden. Von daher würde ich Hecht als Zielfisch ausschliessen. Wenn der als Beifang dran ist, braucht man schon sehr viel Glück und Erfahrung, damit die Schnur nicht reisst. 
Fluocarbon halte ich in diesem Fall (und eigentlich auch sonst) für absolut überflüssig.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Silvio.i (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Ich würde es bei klarem Wasser vorschalten. Verkehrt kann es auf keinem Fall sein.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*



Martin70 schrieb:


> Es soll mit einer .14 er Monofil geangelt werden. Von daher würde ich Hecht als Zielfisch ausschliessen. Wenn der als Beifang dran ist, braucht man schon sehr viel Glück und Erfahrung, damit die Schnur nicht reisst.
> Fluocarbon halte ich in diesem Fall (und eigentlich auch sonst) für absolut überflüssig.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Sorry überlesen ... hatte 14er Geflecht gedacht. 

Da MONO benutzt wird reicht das auch. FC ist ein kann, kein muss. Es soll ja helfen.

Bei 14er Mono auf Barsch benötigt man kein weiteres ....
Jedoch weiß der Hecht das auch, das da nur ne 14er dran ist?

Also selbst ermessen ob noch etwas stärkeres vorgeschaltet wird.


----------



## zanderzone (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Warum so dünne Schnur? Ne 18-22 hätte es auch getan! 14 is schon hart an der Grenze, vorallem wenn man bei einem Guten reserven benötigt. Bei ner 14er musste schon mit dem Rütchen umgehen können.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Ironie-Modus an:

Er angelt doch nur auf Barsch, da kann nur Barsch beißen. Andere Fische, wo er Reserven benötigt können dann auch nicht beißen.

Ironie-Modus aus:

Es geht Ihm nur um zusätzliches FC. Den Rest wird er schon wissen. (hoffe ich)


----------



## fluefiske (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Also eine 14er Mono wäre mir zum Barschfischen zu schwach,eher eine 18er oder 20er.Nicht wegen den zu erwartenden Fischen,sondern auch wegen Hängergefahr.Denn auf Barsch muß man schon in Grundnähe fischen - Hänger sind also inclusive und mit einer 14er hast Du kaum Chancen,einen leichten Hänger zu lösen.
An ein 18er oder 20er Mono könntest Du ev. ein Fluorcarbon vorschalten,muß aber nicht,wenn die Schnur eine dem Gewässer angepasste Farbe hat.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Martin70 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Ob der Schnurdurchmesser angemessen ist war ja nicht die Frage, sondern es ging nur um FC. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## fluefiske (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Das ist ein Jungangler,da kann man ruhig drauf hinweisen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Martin70 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Dazu ein klares jain. Auf mich hat es erstmal den Eindruck gemacht, ob der TE sich Gedanken über das was und wie gemacht hat, und für ihn nur noch diese "kleinigkeit"  unklar ist. Sonst hätte ich ihm eine .08 geflochtene oder nanofil empfohlen, weil er damit weiter werfen kann. Und auch da würde ich kein fc vorschalten, sondern, wenn man mit Hechten rechnen muss etwas Hechtsicheres.
Wobei mir die nanofil weniger zusagt als geflochtene.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fischfreund92 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Ok leute keine sorge, mir ist schon klar dass eine 0,14er nicht die welt aushält aber das ist ja nur auf der Ultralight drauf mit der ich es hauptsächlich auf die kleineren bis mittleren Barsche abgesehen habe und daher nur mit Kleinstködern gefischt wird. Mir ist schon klar, dass nur weil ich Barsche will, nicht nur unbedingt Barsche beissen. An dem Gewässer dass ich befische gibt es aber nicht soviele Hechte und falls doch welche überraschender weise beissen sollten, werde ich das ganze natürlich umstellen. (Stärkere Schnur + Stahlvorfach).

hatte vorher geflecht drauf und dass sagte mir garnicht zu, deswegen jetzt eine gute, dehnungsarme Mono schnur. Und ich finde die nicht zu dünn zum Barschangeln??? Hat ne Tragkraft von 2,8kg und ich glaube die wenigsten Barsche werden so schwer und selbst dann kann man ja immernoch mit geduld viel reissen.

Vielen dank, dass ihr meine Frage beantwortet habt und auch für die sonstigen Tipps.


Mfg 
Fischfreund92


----------



## Martin70 (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Tragkraft heisst ja nicht Fischgewicht. Bei und im Verein ist einer der angelt mit 20 er mono mit stahlvorfach Hechte. Der grösste den ich dabei gesehen habe hatte 1,15 Meter lang und sicher schwerer als die angegebene Tragkraft der Schnur.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Deddl (4. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*



Martin70 schrieb:


> Tragkraft heisst ja nicht Fischgewicht. Bei und im Verein ist einer der angelt mit 20 er mono mit stahlvorfach Hechte. Der grösste den ich dabei gesehen habe hatte 1,15 Meter lang und sicher schwerer als die angegebene Tragkraft der Schnur.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


.....


----------



## Dsrwinmag (5. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*



Martin70 schrieb:


> Tragkraft heisst ja nicht Fischgewicht. Bei und im Verein ist einer der angelt mit 20 er mono mit stahlvorfach Hechte.


Welchen Vorteil sieht er darin?
Wenn die Glycerinflasche leer ist und ich noch eine Stunde dranhängen will, schraube ich mir eine 0,27mm Stroft GTM auf die Achse. Aber diese paar Tage im Jahr kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.

@Fischfreund
Betreffend dem gezielten Angeln auf Barsch kann ich die Risikobereitschaft, trotz Hechtvorkommen, auf Stahl zu verzichten, keineswegs nachvollziehen.
Zumal ich die Quälgeister stets auch an sehr klaren Gewässern am 0,27mm-0,4mm dicken Stahlende hängen habe.

Was spricht denn gegen Tournament 8 Braid in 0,08mm und 0,2mm Flexonit?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Martin70 (5. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Wo er denn Sinn sieht kann ich Dir nicht sagen. So nahe das ich Interesse habe ihn danach zu fragen, stehen wir uns nicht. Ich kann nur sagen, das es so ist.
Sollte auch nur ein Beispiel dafür sein, das man mit leichten Schnüren schwere Fische landen kann.(wenn man kann)
Das mit der Glycerinflasche hab ich nicht verstanden.
Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht, eine dünne Geflochtene mit Stahl ist die bessere Wahl, aber das war nicht die Frage.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dsrwinmag (5. September 2014)

*AW: 0,14 er Schnur .. trotzdem Fc?*

Man kann auch barfuß auf dem Standstreifen zu seinem Zielort laufen...
(@Deddl: Ich kaufe ein "I")
Waidgerecht bedeutet den Stress, zumindest aber den Drill des Zielfisches, so kurz wie möglich zu halten.





Martin70 schrieb:


> Das mit der Glycerinflasche hab ich nicht verstanden.


Das hält die Ringe eisfrei. Geflecht transportiert mehr Wasser und bricht schneller bei scharfkantiger Reibung. Für mich der einzige Grund bei sehr kalten Bedingungen Mono statt Geflecht zum Spinnfischen zu verwenden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------

